# Ah Ima try again...



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

alright Iima try again


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I like a classy girl that is athletic and built well, brunettes and blondes only though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I want one that can do this----->


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

hahaha lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Someone I can show off to my friends, and compatible. A freak but has the innocent look. Respectable, but can have a bitch attitude. Church going, family oriented.. but also down, and can ryde with her man.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

latin girls are hot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Smarts get me.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Brains, a bit of a butch look going but still beautiful, and one hell of a personality....the ability to kick ass doesn't hurt, either :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Intelligent, witty and funny, independent (like having a mind of her own), a good match (not trying to dominate me, or being dominated)....

Oh, and frickin' hot is a pro


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

sumtimes look arent everything tho









thugged out guys are nice to look at.... but then most of em are concited bastards who cheat and lie and ah nm Im just rambling again... guys are good.... When I look at a guy, usually nice teeth get me. I dunno I'm a wierd one, but being clean is the one of the most important to me. I don't really go for 1 certain 'type' of guy cuz ya can't really judge sum1 on how they are. But uh yea Ima go now. lol.

luv always
christina


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Brains, a bit of a butch look going but still beautiful, and one hell of a personality....the ability to kick ass doesn't hurt, either :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about a man or a women?









but I like a girl whose smart and athletic.









By the way-Sparkley I don't get your avatar what the hell is that girl doing? Is she doing something like this?


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

uh, I think she's gettin it up the ass.... lol.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> By the way-Sparkley I don't get your avatar what the hell is that girl doing?


 Eeeh, scrambling eggs


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

yea shes scrambling eggs, but with her breakfast special she's gettin sum sausage

lol....


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Rofl


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OTT: Where did you get that Avitar anyways??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like a girl that can be everyone one of those things, one style doesnt appeal to me because i like everything to always be switched up. A girl who can fit into any social situation with you is hard to find, but i do prefer a girl that lifts weights and has some muscle.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

hahaha I don't remember where I picked up this avatar, but it was off sum gamespy site or other. lol. They had sum pretty cool ones.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

it dont matter what kind of girl, as long as they aren't fat.
Some goth girls are exremely hot, like the one in "the blair witch 2"


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

and whats wrong with girls who are fat








Sum guys are just 2 shallow 2 look into sum1s soul.. right Judazzz?? He's the 1 who taught me that 1







I give all my smart credit 2 him.

thanks, that's all I gotta say








have u ever seen shallow hal? If not, maybe u should.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A sense of humor and the smarts to go along with it.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe I should explain what I mean by fat. As long as when they walk, their stomach don't look like jello, they're alright. Didn't mean to piss anybody off.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

lol I shoulda put naughty as a catagory... *damnit* lol, I'm thinking that woulda won... right now I think smart is gunna win showed on these results.... I thought thugged out would have had the higher votes.

I just noticed that it didnt say newbie no more sweet







I dont care if I got no skullz.... aslong as it doesnt say newbie.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I did see shallow hal, wasn't to great of a movie, when he was in the burn unit of the hospital was extremely sad though.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

yea but u didnt answer my 1st question.... what is wrong with fat chicks?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Nothing wrong with fat chicks. I just personally wouldn't go out with them. If that means I'm shallow, then so be it.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

alright and thanks 4 responding... I just wanted to know the real reason and I got it, and I'm glad u realize ur shallow. fuckin Im working my ass off to loose a few pounds.... Ive lost 15 pounds in 2 weeks so far and damn I am proud (Im not starving myself, I just dont eat fatty foods, nothing against them, but my nutritionist says I cant eat them.) alright. l8er


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, congrats, thats good to hear. Keep up the good work.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Bouncing boobies.....................


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its depend.. is this a lady i'm taking home to meet mom ..or is it a one niter???


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i like the loud and funny i like a loud personality


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I hope you guys are describing your wives, LOL. I like a complex girl... someone I spend my entire life trying to figure out but never can. Not too complex though... nothing like that girl on Natural Born Killers or anything. Oh, and I'd be full of sh*t if I didn't say she had to be HOT!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i vote smart .
smart bod and smart brain and my g/f has both so i guess im kinda lucky
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

overbite said:


> i vote smart .
> smart bod and smart brain and my g/f has both so i guess im kinda lucky
> dixon


 not lucky, cuz if she didn't have both then u wouldnt have made her ur gf, would u?


----------

